# Fat Cigars? Come on, already!



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, okay, okay! I've already seen this once. In the mid-90's the "cigar boom" hit. For nearly a decade, shit got all-sortsa' weird. All kinds of new blends, wrappers, ages, names, makers, blenders and, worst of all, vitolae. Cigars just magically seemed to get bigger and bigger.

Why?

Well, prices, due to increased demand, got bigger and bigger and bigger. Prices literally doubled, inside of less than a decade! Even with inflation and the NYSE bubble, this was just silly. SOOOoooo... value for money!

The perception goes something like this. If a robusto is $5 and this here torpedo is only $6.50, yet has at least a third more mass, it's a better DEAL! 

Never mind the double corona, salomone, or a DIADEMA! What a bargain, right??

Well... NO.

You see, the wrapper leaf is by far the king of the hill. It's the most delicate. It's the most rare. It's the most expensive and... wait for it... it's the most FLAVORSOME! It's a matter of cigar fact that the wrapper imparts the vast majority of flavor to any given cigar. The greater the ratio of wrapper to other components, the more flavorsome the cigar.

Binder is the cheapest; costing fractional pennies on the dollar against that of wrapper leaf. Filler (one guess why it's called "filler"), comes in marginally ahead of binder, in terms of cost and well behind wrapper, in terms of flavor.

So, what in THE hell is going on with these uber-plump, 60+ RG cigars??? 

Answer: As usual, marketing playing on the stupidity of the consumer!

How?

They sell you, by volume, cheaper tobacco than the smaller vitola, with the trade-off being a much longer (albeit mediocre) smoke.

This actually works, since most of what most neophyte cigar smokers experience is euphoric in nature. What that means is, they're just happy as hell to be smoking a cigar and, the fact that they paid a lot of money for it, that it's considered, "premium", it's been highly rated by Cigar Apologianado AND they got twice the smoking time of a spindly, over-priced corona, represents a budgetary coup and reinforces their already certain knowledge of their own intellectual superiority overall!

Okay, so there's my argument as to why these giant butt cables are being shoved up our noses and why people buy them.

So, let's hear your thoughts on a) why you buy and smoke them, or b) why you think it's just another stupid fad in a hobby that's already overrun by stupid fads.

Giddyup!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

I think my thread fueled a fire inside you Don


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

I pick my smokes based on the amount of time I have to smoke. Sometimes its as small as a Cigarillo, sometimes my goal is to stay occupied for 2 1/2 hours. I have no specific desire to smoke such a large cigar most of the time, but its nice to keep a few on hand.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

I think people buy them because they subjectively like them. Like many other aspects of cigar smoking, size is also a subjective preference. Although 60RG and higher are not for me, I do support the ability to choose. I'd hate to be limited to one "Ideal" vitola per make. As I see it, if you don't like it, don't buy. Like the guy from ING direct, "save your money."


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't care much for the larger RG smokes, or what I refer to as Big D!*% cigars for a few reasons. The topic is just as uncomfortable as smoking these sticks. For the most part, they lack the flavor of their smaller brothers with the exception of a rare few.

I do enjoy the Macanudo Cru Royale Poco Gordo & the Cain NUB Rothschild (Maduro & Habano)...60 for these, that's about it for me, but they're only 4in.

Why folks like them could be for a number of reasons. I think it's more so about the perceived American image & perception of status. Big Houses, Big Car, Phat Bank Accounts, Big Watch, A Girlfriend with Big T&A...If you are seen with a Big Cigar, maybe people will believe you have these other large belongings.

Who knows? Just my thoughts, no offense to those who like'em...


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

i agree with you, FOR THE MOST PART.

however, i believe there are exceptions and consideration should be given.

undercrown gordito, carrillo inch maduro, and several others are very good.

i'm a 5.5x46 fan for the record.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't enjoy a smoke that lasts for longer than 2 hours. In all honesty, I prefer the 90 minute range. NUBs do interest me though- mainly because they are so damn short in addition to being larger RG. It's my experience that many cigars start off a certain way for about 1/2" or so, and then they settle down. I read that the creators of the NUBs try to mitigate this since 1/2" is more than they're willing to concede with such a short vitola. I've been sitting on a few and need to get around to testing them out.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Got an Asylum 13 80x6 as a Christmas present from my wife, who thought it was amusing to see me struggle with such a monster. While the flavor was pretty good overall, the thickness of it made it an ordeal to smoke. If it didn't canoe it tunneled or just went out. Suffice to say I didn't nub this one. I'm happy to stay more around the 50ish RG family of vitolas.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

defetis said:


> I think my thread fueled a fire inside you Don


Hey, man. The Everly Brothers spawned the Beatles. You okay with that?


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Don I admire your passion. I wish I could get fired up over such a thing. I have never been one to ride the fad wave. My preference is all up and down the ring gauge depending on the smoke. If someone wants to choke down a 80 rg, I would wish them well and simply say, enjoy it.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

i agree, the smaller ring gauge is where it's at, but don't let too many people know. LOL

an interesting post from Steve Saka:

"So what we manufacturers do is make cigars as an entire line of vitolas from small to big - we must anyways because we can not just buy long tobacco - we get small and large leaves out of every crop and we must find a suitable home for them all. Then what we do is figure out what it costs in total to make all the cigars necessary and we then set the prices on the all the vitolas as an interdependent group - each relies on the other in order to return the needed margin. You the consumer end up paying $10 for the typical Double Corona and $5 for the typical Corona are are ok with it because you feel you are getting a fair value given how long these respective cigars smoke for, but the reality is the Double Corona smoker is helping to subsidize the Corona smoker. In a true costing sense, the Corona should be about $7 and the Double Corona should be $8 - but if we did this then even fewer people would buy the Corona which would be a disaster as we then would be unable to utilize the smaller leaves which would ultimately make the Double Corona even more expensive to the end consumer. "

(full thread- http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/315509-bigger-better-insult-5.html)


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I find myself veering towards 50 now. Sometimes a thicker viola is fine, but size isn't everything. That said, I did buy a fiver of Schizo 70 simply out of curiosity. And, shhhh, one of these will be arriving in a BOTLs mailbox soon. I figured I'd share the amusement, plus I don't see myself smoking all five of these monsters.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok, I'm gonna be honest here......I've drank way to much at the brewery to make sense of this.

I get the general argument but I'm not going to attempt to make an educated reply


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

huskers said:


> Ok, I'm gonna be honest here......I've drank way to much at the brewery to make sense of this.
> 
> I get the general argument but I'm not going to attempt to make an educated reply


:rofl:

I agree entirely with Herf, it's all about the wrapper to filler ratio. Mo wrappa mo betta IMHO.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

If I may, since I joined this forum, I was told a several occasions on several threads "do what you like"; pertaining to RH, to natural/Maduro etc, CC/Dominican/Nicaraguan/ (many have tobaccos in provenance of up to 6 nations), big brands/little brands/boutique, etc. I like 44+ RG smokes, it's who I am. When I lit a smaller RG, I usually have an impression of agresion; an overpowering flavour invasion to my senses. With a bigger RG, my relation with the cigar builds up at my pace.

Maybe ten years from now I'll fall in the ranks of the small RG but for now, I'm the one you'll see puffing on 44+RG.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I would respectfully disagree with some statements made on the wrapper. So I don't hi-jack the thread I'll start a new one.

On topic, I prefer a larger ring gauge. When properly rolled it is a fuller more enjoyable cigar.

You know, there's a saying that a person shouldn't smoke a cigar that exceeds their age. Young men look silly smoking large ring gauge. Like they're trying to be big shots. Need to be over 50 to smoke a 50 RG. My current favorite cigar is a 52 RG at around 6" to 6 1/2" long.
I roll my own and could make any size but to me the larger cigar is what I gravitate toward when I sit down for a nice smoke.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm 34 and that saying would pretty much limit me to cigarillos... Lol I'm just not a fan of the big smokes. 1 I feel like an idiot smoking one... Mental thing. 2 I prefer lanceros, so I'm on the opposite end of this spectrum. To each his own, if you like it, smoke it... It just isn't for me


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

IMHO I think the symbolism in hollywood we have been exposed to all our lives equates fat cigar to fat wallet, success, sex appeal, etc. This has translated to the uneducated that small cigars are for whimps. When I go to bike rally's you do not see club members or steroid freaks smoking a petite corona, they are all puffing on a fatty. You will not believe the ribbing I took when I smoked my first lancero amongst a group of hardcore bikers. The small dick jokes lasted all day! Hell, I didn't even know what a lancero was or the benefits to smoking a smaller ring gauge were until I spent some time here, we can't expect the uneducated to understand the benefits of small ring size when CAO puts out a 7x70 auto themed cigar. All that being said, I personally prefer one large cigar over two small cigars if I am outside all day at some event. However, if I am going to sit down to do nothing more than enjoy a cigar, I am going for a smaller RG.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

huskers said:


> Ok, I'm gonna be honest here......I've drank way to much at the brewery to make sense of this.
> 
> I get the general argument but I'm not going to attempt to make an educated reply


Oh come on Josh, when have you have ever made an educated reply to a post, liquor may actually make your points more valid!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm not a fan of bigger RG cigars at all. They are uncomfortable to smoke with few exceptions. I have had some fatter cigars with a tapered end to draw from that were pretty good. I'm a fan of the nubs also, but that is where my interest in large RG cigars stops. Once you go beyond 54 RG they are super uncomfortable to smoke for my preference as I am a corona fan nowadays anyway.

But alas, at the end of the day smoke what you like and like what you smoke right? To each his own? Variety is the spice of life? Size doesn't matter? Why does one drive on a parkway and park on a driveway? If you aren't disappointed in someone, are you appointed in them?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Oh come on Josh, when have you have ever made an educated reply to a post, liquor may actually make your points more valid!:rotfl::rotfl:


HAR HAR!!!

Trust me, it's not good for me to post while drinking. You all would need to be ready for some DEEP conversations and be ready to laugh your ass off too!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

This is why I smoke coronas 99% of the time, I think "flavor bombs" is the correct terminology.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

So have you found the Diesel Corona to be more flavorful than the regular UHC?


----------



## jjashikki (Dec 19, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> You know, there's a saying that a person shouldn't smoke a cigar that exceeds their age. Young men look silly smoking large ring gauge.


Hmm so since I'm 24 I'll stick with Newport Menthols then. :rofl:

But in all seriousness I think my favorite ring gauge is around the 50 mark, toros and churchills being my preferred size. But having said that it really depends on the blend for me so I have a pretty wide range in my humi at the moment, the largest being a salomon.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I had for the first time just this morning an Ashton VSG Corona Gorda - 5.75x46. Not a fat cigar but a superb smoke! I started with 54+ rg cigars, went up to 60 and have enjoyed down to a 39. I notice between the same supposed blend a definite difference between cigars ring gauge. I'm not sure why they are climbing up to 70+ in some cases but people are buying them so they will continue to grow.

That being said, I think it's true that we are being sold crap for more money in some cases. My 56 *** cigar is far less flavorsome (I stole that word because I liked it so much) than my 50 of the same name. So I personally smoke the 50 because I prefer the nicer flavor.

This seems to go hand in hand with something I was reading about the less favorably looked upon Lonsdale sizes. Some companies are not producing them anymore because they are just not selling. Maybe because people have less time to smoke or maybe because other companies are showing that the 56+ ring gauges are selling better using basically the same amount of good tobacco with a bit of crap tobacco added.


----------



## eg0r69 (Jan 7, 2014)

I found this post very educational.
Thank you Milhouse and Herf N Turf.

I am newb and still experimenting with flavors, but I do prefer for a cigar to have weight to it. I guess it makes me feel like a premium cigar *must* have weight to it. (Which is probably false)
This is just mental I know. 
Also bigger cigars look cooler IMO. There is a youtube video with a guy smoking 80 ring and it looks bad ass haha

I guess its not only about the flavour for me.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Milhouse said:


> i agree, the smaller ring gauge is where it's at, but don't let too many people know. LOL
> 
> an interesting post from Steve Saka:
> 
> ...


Very interesting post from someone in the industry and definitely explains the business model behind it. Makes sense.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone who chooses their cigar, lighter, cutter, etc because they want to make an impression on someone else is a tool.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I remember 10 years ago when cigars got longer, then thicker, and then longer AND thicker. Guys would show up to a herf and light up what looked like a small baseball bat. I sum it all up to marketing people looking for ways to keep their jobs. I for one would never want to smoke a single cigar for more than 2 hours. I prefer to smoke 1 cigar take a break for 30 min and then enjoy something with different flavor or profile for the next cigar, but to each his / her own.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> Anyone who chooses their cigar, lighter, cutter, etc because they want to make an impression on someone else is a tool.


Are you trying to say that trading my car for a *sweet* diamond-encrusted 24k gold single cigar travel tube was a bad idea?:biggrin: I just want people to notice me :boink:


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Are you trying to say that trading my car for a *sweet* diamond-encrusted 24k gold single cigar travel tube was a bad idea?:biggrin: I just want people to notice me :boink:


They notice you alright...and they're laughing their asses off :lol:


----------



## eg0r69 (Jan 7, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Are you trying to say that trading my car for a *sweet* diamond-encrusted 24k gold single cigar travel tube was a bad idea?:biggrin: I just want people to notice me :boink:


pic plz :biggrin:


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> They notice you alright...and they're laughing their asses off :lol:


or in my necks of the woods, trying to find a way to get it from you!!


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Just make RG irrelevant:


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Diesel Corona trumps the UHC. Kicks MY was, anyway. I'm finding I prefer longer thinner cigars. Lonsdale and such.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Milhouse said:


> i agree, the smaller ring gauge is where it's at, but don't let too many people know. LOL
> 
> an interesting post from Steve Saka:
> 
> ...


Although I've known this for a long time, I've never heard a manufacturer acknowledge it. Very interesting and yes, coronas, dbl coronas, belicoso and robustos for me, Although sometimes a cooler burning 60 is well soothed for a newbie that likes to suck a lot!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> Anyone who chooses their cigar, lighter, cutter, etc because they want to make an impression on someone else is a tool.


unless the "someone else" is a women- then they're just thinking with their tool :wink:


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

To me it depends on the cigar. The majority of mine are around 50. The Hemingway maduro and Anejo are two that I prefer the smaller RG. In the NUB's I prefer the 460 and they don't require 3 hours to enjoy. If say I'm watching a football game where I can smoke and have that 3 hours, then I love the Oliva O double toro maduro.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Like the robusto size but thoroughly and absolutely love me the corona and lonsdale size.
Looking back over the past years buys the majority fall in a rg of 40-44, with a few at 46 and some around 48-50.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

54 is about as big as I go. The smaller the ring gauge, the better the flavors, imho.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I prefer robusto or smaller.

Coronas have become my favorite vitola. I like that they take less time, and that I can then light up something else to change things up.

They also have more bold flavors.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I posted earlier that I don't typically care for the really fat cigars, but to each his own and all that. However, I am in the middle of smoking an Asylum 7x70 and I am enjoying it a lot more than I though I would. Nice flavor and aroma and though it is still a tad uncomfortable to smoke, it isn't enough to detract from the better qualities. I went online and ordered a few more


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Just1ce said:


> I posted earlier that I don't typically care for the really fat cigars, but to each his own and all that. However, I am in the middle of smoking an Asylum 7x70 and I am enjoying it a lot more than I though I would. Nice flavor and aroma and though it is still a tad uncomfortable to smoke, it isn't enough to detract from the better qualities. I went online and ordered a few more


cigars like these, i think they make it a point to develop a good filler blend....

they make a 6x60 and 5x50 as well.
they are both very good, i haven't tried the 70 yet, so i can't compare, but all the asylums i've had were good.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

I heard the ladies like 'em wider....

That's what my XM radio keeps saying anyway!
:banana:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

quincy627 said:


> Don I admire your passion. I wish I could get fired up over such a thing.


It's not "passion", nor am I "passionate" about it. I am overjoyed that you sensed passion in the OP, but all I'm really after is to write in a way that the reader finds interesting enough to respond. On a good day, even entertain them a little.



momo439 said:


> If I may, since I joined this forum, I was told a several occasions on several threads "do what you like"; pertaining to RH, to natural/Maduro etc, CC/Dominican/Nicaraguan/ (many have tobaccos in provenance of up to 6 nations), big brands/little brands/boutique, etc. I like 44+ RG smokes, it's who I am. When I lit a smaller RG, I usually have an impression of agresion; an overpowering flavour invasion to my senses. With a bigger RG, my relation with the cigar builds up at my pace.
> 
> Maybe ten years from now I'll fall in the ranks of the small RG but for now, I'm the one you'll see puffing on 44+RG.


ABSOLUTELY. Rule numero uno: Smoke what you love and love what you smoke. Everything and every opinion, come in someplace behind THAT. 

IN NO WAY am I saying, "don't smoke fat cigars"! I'm just opining that they're not for me and my own reasoning as to why. At the end 'o day, if you come over with a sailboat mast, I'm not going to take it away and beat you with it.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great thread, I agree with the opinion that this FADcomes from the hollywood nonsense that a boss sm8kes a huge ring gauge. Goes back to it must be good it cost a lot. I agree with smoke what you like but how many of these tools ACTUALLY KNOW what they like if that's all they ever smoke.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> I would respectfully disagree with some statements made on the wrapper. So I don't hi-jack the thread I'll start a new one.
> 
> On topic, I prefer a larger ring gauge. When properly rolled it is a fuller more enjoyable cigar.
> 
> ...


Everything he ^^^ said...including the cover.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> ABSOLUTELY. Rule numero uno: Smoke what you love and love what you smoke. Everything and every opinion, come in someplace behind THAT.
> 
> IN NO WAY am I saying, "don't smoke fat cigars"! I'm just opining that they're not for me and my own reasoning as to why. At the end 'o day, if you come over with a sailboat mast, I'm not going to take it away and beat you with it.


"Sailboat mast" LOL!!!

I hope I did not sound abrasive in my post, it was far from my intention.

I like fat smokes but I never encountered a 70RG. I'm sure it's something impressive but I'm not sure I want to dislocate my jaw to smoke it.


----------



## NasierK (Dec 4, 2013)

:yield: I prefer the larger RG (Nubs) :yield:

It's not about impressing others. I mostly smoke alone at night in my garden. It's not about getting a bigger bang for my buck either. I don't smoke that often (about once a week) and when picking out cigars price isn't really a factor (although I rarely pay more than €15 for a cigar).

When smoking alone and not having any other distractions I find myself drawing way more often than once a minute. A larger RG allows for a cooler smoke which results in a more pleasant experience.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't generally like large cigars, specially the typical 6" x 60 rg. I really don't see the point to these types of sticks either. And what you said in the original post does make sense to me. Anyway, if I want a bigger cigar, I'll just grab a toro or churchill and that does it for me.

However, I must add that the only 6" x 60 cigar I enjoyed was the LFD Double Ligero Maduro's. I smoked through half a box of those things in no time! This might be my only exception haha


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Have you tried My Uzi weighs a ton? Big cigar but very tasty indeed.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Spurred on by this thread, and because it's been a question in my mind for a while, I constructed a spreadsheet that gives the actual cubic inch volume of tobacco in a cigar for differing sizes and ring gauges. For instance, if my math is correct, a 5x50 robusto (2.397) has nearly the same volume of tobacco as a 3.75x58 Nub (2.419), or a 7.0x42 lonsdale 2.368. Whereas a 6.5x 52 would have about twice the volume (4.791), and a 4x40 a little over half the volume (1.227), of a 5.0x50 robusto. TCB


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I like lanceros...


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> unless the "someone else" is a women- then they're just thinking with their tool :wink:


Unless the "someone else" is a woman - and they are thinking with their tool, and it works to impress the "someone else", then the "someone else" is the tool.... (I hate gold diggers) :brick:

On the RG, I dont really prefer anything above 54.. and that's a stretch in itself.
I am about to drop Toro's from my list to ever buy for this very reason. Staying in the range of Robusto/Corona/Lancero etc.
Honestly, the big ring gauge just makes me feel like a phallace is in my mouth. Not my thing, and not judging anyone :boink:.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I think its a fad, but thats not to say i dont enjoy a large RG every now and then. I grew up around my grandfather smoking cigars and never recall seeing him smoke any fat cigars. Then again im only 27 so that really wasnt that long ago.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

Before I became a regular smoker, I thought bigger meant more bang. However, after I really got to understand this hobby I have realized that a) big cigars are uncomfortable to smoke and b) they generally aren't as flavorful. On ring gauge, I really try to stick around 50. On the other hand, I'm really enjoying coronas these days. Anyway, smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

MACHISMO!!!! That's what it is! USA! Bigger, faster, stronger! It's what we are! In your face & large! Strength! Power! Kick your ass cigars! It's what we do!!!


And I hate it...


Go ahead & smoke that muted cigar. Give me more of that wrapper! :dude:


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

To be honest i just like the feel in my hand and how the larger RG smokes. I Personally find that i tend to like anything in the 52RG+. I don't think for me it has anything to do with marketing. If i light a cigar I finish it no matter how cold it is or how late it is.


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been smoking on and off for several years and have recently really gotten into the hobby and started amassing a small collection. I fell into the bigger is better category of buyer for a while - why not go for the dollar to size ratio? Most of my purchases were based on: a) what my buddy who got me into smoking was buying and b) what was available for cheap online. Therefore I have a decent collection of Gurkhas in my humidor. 

After a member sent me some smaller ring gauges in the noobie sampler trade (thanks again pippin925) I found that I've started preferring the flavor of smaller cigars. That's not to say that I won't enjoy the larger rings when the time is right, but for now I'll stick with the smaller, more flavorful (to me) stuff.


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

I would go for RGs ranging from 38 and above as i personally dont like smaller ones..Not sure why maybe my brain says "hey since i paid such a premium its better for me to get more"
Anyway it still boils down to how much i enjoy the cigar..


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

Me personally i dont like anything over 56 ring gauge. just want to enjoy the cigar not feel like a gay pornstar. haha


----------



## TravisMaine (Nov 17, 2013)

See I myself a huge fan of the large ring. 56 60 are heaven for me.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Btubes18 said:


> Very interesting post from someone in the industry and definitely explains the business model behind it. Makes sense.


The auto industry does the same thing - the variable cost of a fully decked-out premium vehicle is only a few thousand more than that of an econobox. In fact (not sure if this is still true, but it was when I was there), they actually lose money on the econboxes, but sell them to enable sales of the high-end models (corporate average fuel economy, plus getting younger drivers into the brand).


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

smitty8202 said:


> Me personally i dont like anything over 56 ring gauge. just want to enjoy the cigar not feel like a gay pornstar. haha


hahaahahh


----------



## TorchandCutter (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll admit a few years back I was staring to trend toward larger ring cigars like 60ga but after a while, I started realizing that the larger ring guage kind of dilutes the flavor while in the smaller ring guages the flavor seems sharper and the complexities seem much more apparent kind of like HD TV as opposed to Regular TV. These days, my go to sizes are Lonsdales, Lanceros, Corona Gordas, Coronas and I am much happier :nod:


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

I see that more people are going for the slimmer ones  
So why are Robustos still selling like hot cakes?!


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Tho I've tried some of the larger ring gauge cigars, up to 60,all have disapointed.Now i'm back to the sizes and ring gauges that I smoked back when started smoking cigars in 1951.Corona 5x44,Corona Gorda 5.6x46 and some 6.5x46,once in a while Churchill 7x47.Would likely smoke some Panatellas if it was not so hard to find a good blend in this size.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm in try everything mode and have yet to smoke anything over a 54rg. That will change soon as I just added some Nubs 460 to my humidor. Won't be until this weekend though cause it's freakin COLD and I need to get some fuel for the heater in the garage.


----------



## Chilone (Dec 11, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Hey, man. The Everly Brothers spawned the Beatles. You okay with that?


I don't like either one but I like the big 'ol Louisville Sluggers now and then when I want a good, long smoke. To me, they smoke a little cooler and I dunno, my taste probably isn't sophisticated enough to discern wrapper to filler ratio lol!!


----------



## Chilone (Dec 11, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> Anyone who chooses their cigar, lighter, cutter, etc because they want to make an impression on someone else is a tool.


This!!


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

I see those nubs everywhere and I've considered it. What I'm learning from Puff is the value of the wrapper. I read somewhere that Connecticut leaves are the most expensive. Is that true?


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Dagesh said:


> I see those nubs everywhere and I've considered it. What I'm learning from Puff is the value of the wrapper. I read somewhere that Connecticut leaves are the most expensive. Is that true?


There are cheap and not cheap connecticuts... depends on quality of crop, part of plant, and aging.... A nice maduro connecticut is probably more "expensive" than a cheapo conn shade.... All depends on qualiy.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

42 to 46 Rg is my preference. Despite being uncomfortable to smoke, much larger rings just don't seem to do it for me flavor wise.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Scott W. said:


> 42 to 46 Rg is my preference. Despite being uncomfortable to smoke, much larger rings just don't seem to do it for me flavor wise.


Hmm I may need to start ordering coronas....


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

IMO, the corona is one of the best there is in sizes.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue (Dec 18, 2013)

I was at a B&M today and saw a stick that looked about an inch and a half in diameter. Does anyone actually buy these?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Dagesh said:


> I see those nubs everywhere and I've considered it. What I'm learning from Puff is the value of the wrapper. I read somewhere that Connecticut leaves are the most expensive. Is that true?


Some Connecticut wrappers are some of the finest in the world. However, some companies will put a beautiful wrapper on a cheap filler blend and you end up with a crap cigar. Those who think the wrapper is the most important are these companies lawful prey. It looks great on the outside but ends up a lousy cigar because the filler blend has been compromised. Filler is far is more important than the wrapper. It's what you can't see that counts.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

I bought the 6x80 asylum just for shits and giggles. Still got it just sitting in the humidor I can't imagine it will be that enjoyable when I do decide to smoke it. Just such a big cigar. Who knows might just let it sit forever lol.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Sad Man's Tongue said:


> I was at a B&M today and saw a stick that looked about an inch and a half in diameter. Does anyone actually buy these?





Gerace716 said:


> I bought the 6x80 asylum just for shits and giggles. Still got it just sitting in the humidor I can't imagine it will be that enjoyable when I do decide to smoke it. Just such a big cigar. Who knows might just let it sit forever lol.


Well 80 gauge is and inch and a quarter so there's your answer.


----------



## stevetimko (May 9, 2015)

sullen said:


> i agree with you, FOR THE MOST PART.
> 
> however, i believe there are exceptions and consideration should be given.
> 
> ...


I smoked the Carillo Inch a couple of days ago and it was great. Solid from beginning to the end. I had tried a 70 ring gauge Macanudo and it started great but fell out badly in the mellow middle.


----------

